

Saying your email address over the phone - matthias
http://www.matthiasmcgregor.com/ideas/saying-your-email-address-over-the-phone/

======
Arjuna
The author references "I... A... S... India, Alpha, Sierra", and I immediately
recognized those as words from the _NATO Phonetic Alphabet_ [1].

I have found it to be a wonderful tool when I need to spell out loud. Now that
I have the alphabet's acrophonic words memorized, I no longer fumble to create
words on the fly that match the target letter. Plus, there is no second-
guessing by the listener, since the words in the alphabet were selected to
reduce ambiguity.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_phonetic_alphabet>

